# Footjoy Icons 2012



## Curls (May 15, 2012)

What can I say. I never understood why my wife got so emotional over shoes, but now I do. They look fantastic, solid white with a black wave stitched along the side in the quality that Footjoy built their name on. Not only are they incredibly comfortable, but the stability and grip is a different level entirely to the Greenjoys that served me well on taking up the game a couple of years back. I deliberated for a long time over whether I should spend so much money on a pair of shoes, there's a lot of debate on the forum over whether any "premium" shoes are worth it; I can only say that for me they are worth every penny. Can't wait to pull them on next time round.

As a side-note a big thank you to Snainton golf. I had ordered the 2011 (red stripe) version but they sold out that day, they rang me the following morning to apologise and offer me the 2012 version at the same price. Fantastic customer service.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2012)

I have something of an FJ (and Myjoy in particular) fetish. 16 pairs to date and never had an issue with any of them splitting or leaking. I had a pair of dryjoys last over 10 years before finally giving up the ghost. The thing with the Icons is they feel so good straight out of the box which for a premium is rare and many can take breaking in. Brilliant service from Snaiton too


----------



## connor (May 15, 2012)

Are they the ones with the twisty thing instead of laces?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2012)

connor said:



			Are they the ones with the twisty thing instead of laces?
		
Click to expand...

You mean boa lacing. No all my FJ's are traditional laces


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 15, 2012)

I'll second that, certainly very happy with my Icons courtesy of GM/Footjoy!


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2012)

I've got a pair of Icons with the black wave line down them. I love the look of them but they are the only pair of FJ's I have that give me problems. They feel perfectly OK when I first put them on but I wore them to Worthing last week, ended up with a bloody great blister on the bottom of my left foot. Also wore them to Woburn and my feet were hurting afterwards. I don't know if a pair of insoles are needed, but something aint right with 'em.
I've got 4 pairs of AQL's and a pair of Contours that give no such problems.
Crying shame, as I say, I love the look of them.


----------



## Curls (May 16, 2012)

Listen to us bubbling about shoe fetishes, I try to explain to HID that it's the technology in the bridge that gets me excited but secretly I love the wave. Well flash. Sometimes when I address the ball I check my alignment and catching a glimpse of the wave just go, mmmmm. 

Nope, they're not the boa ones, couldn't find any to try on and didn't think I could justify the price hike to get them, can't say I have much of a problem tying my laces  I'd be interested to know if anyone has them and sees a determinable difference, mine fit like a glove so I won't be replacing them until they fall apart.

Surprised to hear that Smiffy, perhaps there's something wrong with the memory foam insole, I'd return them as mine are like walking on a cloud, a cloud with a sexy black wave down the side of it.


(God I think I have a problem)


----------



## tallpaul (May 16, 2012)

Is this the style you've got?


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2012)

Curls said:



			Listen to us bubbling about shoe fetishes, I try to explain to HID that it's the technology in the bridge that gets me excited but secretly I love the wave. Well flash. Sometimes when I address the ball I check my alignment and catching a glimpse of the wave just go, mmmmm. 

Nope, they're not the boa ones, couldn't find any to try on and didn't think I could justify the price hike to get them, can't say I have much of a problem tying my laces  I'd be interested to know if anyone has them and sees a determinable difference, mine fit like a glove so I won't be replacing them until they fall apart.

Surprised to hear that Smiffy, perhaps there's something wrong with the memory foam insole, I'd return them as mine are like walking on a cloud, a cloud with a sexy black wave down the side of it.


(God I think I have a problem) 



Click to expand...

I've a pair of Contour with the boa lace, and if im honest that is the best thng about the shoes.

As you walk around its soo easy to grad tighten them up.

Shame about the lack of waterproofing in fj now.


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2012)

tallpaul said:



			Is this the style you've got?






Click to expand...

They are the ones I have.


----------



## Curls (May 16, 2012)

tallpaul said:



			Is this the style you've got?






Click to expand...


Yep.

Nice ain't they?!


----------



## Curls (May 16, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I've a pair of Contour with the boa lace, and if im honest that is the best thng about the shoes.

As you walk around its soo easy to grad tighten them up.

Shame about the lack of waterproofing in fj now.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, like I say just didn't have the chance to try them, maybe next time... Oh and I haven't had occasion to put it through it's waterproof test yet but it does have a years guarantee so wouldn't let that put me off.


----------



## matts1984 (May 16, 2012)

They look nice, I am using an old pair of my dads footjoys. Still going strong.


----------



## tallpaul (May 16, 2012)

Curls said:



			Nice ain't they?!
		
Click to expand...

I got the same ones on Sunday.


----------



## Curls (May 16, 2012)

tallpaul said:



			I got the same ones on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Dude, your shoes are the berries.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 16, 2012)

They are purdy, I went for the style with the black cross on the side rather than the black swish.


----------



## Curls (May 16, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			They are purdy, I went for the style with the black cross on the side rather than the black swish.

View attachment 1653

Click to expand...

Very snazzy! Tried these on in an AG but they didn't have my size and were asking Â£180 for them which I just couldn't justify at the time, like I say ordered the 2011 red wave for Â£123 on Snaiton and when they couldn't fulfil the order gave me these for same price, top bombing out of them.


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2012)

Better off with hi-tecs than fj pants.


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2012)

Nice looking shoes but way too heavy for summer use and not the style or colour for winter.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Shame about the lack of waterproofing in fj now.
		
Click to expand...

I've got 4 pairs of AQL's, 1 pair of Contours and a pair of Icons. None have ever let a drop of water in Patrick, so you must have had a bad experience.
I personally wouldn't buy any other make....well maybe a pair of Ecco Biom to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2012)

Curls said:



			Surprised to hear that Smiffy, perhaps there's something wrong with the memory foam insole, I'd return them
		
Click to expand...

I have just contacted FJ customer support via email. See what they have to say. 
The Icons fit perfectly other than the blister problem on the sole of my left foot. If I were getting blistered on the heel or the toe then I could understand that maybe I had bought the wrong size. The right foot is perfectly ok, comfy as hell. 
As I say, I played Worthing in them last Tuesday and after 8 or 9 holes I was limping quite badly. 
I actually felt them starting to hurt as I was walking down the 3rd or 4th hole! 
I wore them at Woburn too, 36 holes and they didn't seem quite so bad then if memory serves me correctly.
As Andy says above, they are a little heavier than AQL's for continual Summer use, but I like to wear them if I am going somewhere special just for the day. Super snazzy, even Richart noticed them at Worthing. Lets hope that Footjoy can throw some light on it. Will let you know if (and when) I hear back from them.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've got 4 pairs of AQL's, 1 pair of Contours and a pair of Icons. None have ever let a drop of water in Patrick, so you must have had a bad experience.
I personally wouldn't buy any other make....well maybe a pair of Ecco Biom to see what all the fuss is about.


Click to expand...

Not just one pair Smiffy.

The first FJ shoes i had were the LT and they lasted 3  years before losing the waterproofing

Then got a pair of Dryjoy and due to an old cricketing injury where i have a boney lump on my right big toe joint, the shoes have to be worn in gradually. For which i wear them for an our a day or so for a couple of months. Then take them on the course and so only normally get 9 or 10 months of waterproof Guarantee .
These let in water almost as soon as the guarantee runs out. 

Tried another pair, the same 

and then the contours i didn't have to wear those in  but didn't even last a few months, before letting water in.
FJ are fine for a dry day with no moisture on the course, but how often do you get that in this country?

I just now would not rely on FJ to keep my feet dry.

I have to say The icons look nice, but i now wouldn't part with my own money for a pair, Ecco for me from now on.


----------



## thecraw (May 17, 2012)

Having owned and worn Footjoy, Puma, Adidas, Nike, Hi-tec, shoes I'm quite convinced that there is no such thing as a waterproof golf shoe.


They all let in sooner or later.


----------



## Scottjd1 (May 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Having owned and worn Footjoy, Puma, Adidas, Nike, Hi-tec, shoes I'm quite convinced that there is no such thing as a waterproof golf shoe.


They all let in sooner or later.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I think we get confused with rain / course water getting in th top of the shose and feet geting wet- this is fine.

its not good to have a water getting in through the sole/underneath, I have never experienced this.


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Having owned and worn Footjoy, Puma, Adidas, Nike, Hi-tec, shoes I'm quite convinced that there is no such thing as a waterproof golf shoe.


They all let in sooner or later.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer. Rain will get in through the lace holes at least.

Patrick, are you complaining that a pair of shoes that you had for 3 years were no longer waterproof?


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Is the correct answer. Rain will get in through the lace holes at least.

Patrick, are you complaining that a pair of shoes that you had for 3 years were no longer waterproof?
		
Click to expand...

No, the Lt lasted a good couple of years no problems with those. the 3 other pairs didn't even make the 1 year waterproof guarantee that was my problem. And not letting water in the top or the laces the join in the sole and shoe.


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

Fair enough. I have yet to have a pair of shoes that were waterproof having spent from Â£40 - Â£200 on shoes. Unless you wear wellies your feet are going to get wet.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2012)

My Ecco are still going strong. Wore then in a Tie last night, it p*ssed it down the whole way around and there was a fair bit of ball searching in the rough for my oppnts ball.

Bone Dry inside them after.


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

Never worn ecco but I am going to try the bioms, need a pair of light(ish) summer shoes.


----------



## thecraw (May 17, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Never worn ecco but I am going to try the bioms, need a pair of light(ish) summer shoes.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Mr moneybags!


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Bone Dry inside them after.
		
Click to expand...

I love opponents like that


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Mr moneybags!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:and I have just bid on a set of irons on fleabay  either need to go play golf or find another job


----------



## thecraw (May 17, 2012)

chris661 said:



			:whoo:and I have just bid on a set of irons on fleabay  either need to go play golf or find another job
		
Click to expand...


Knew you'd crumble and come on over to Ping!


----------



## chris661 (May 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Knew you'd crumble and come on over to Ping!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I am on my way


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Never worn ecco but I am going to try the bioms, need a pair of light(ish) summer shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Wore my Ecco Streets to jet wash my patio. They are not water proof.

I agree with TheCraw (not often we agree on anything). I have had lots of Footjoy shoes (most models), three pairs of Addidas, one pair of Churches, one pair Nike, and one pair of Ecco, and have not yet found any pair to be remotely water proof.

I think water proof socks is the way forward.


----------



## thecraw (May 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Wore my Ecco Streets to jet wash my patio. They are not water proof.

I agree with TheCraw (not often we agree on anything). I have had lots of Footjoy shoes (most models), three pairs of Addidas, one pair of Churches, one pair Nike, and one pair of Ecco, and have not yet found any pair to be remotely water proof.

I think water proof socks is the way forward.
		
Click to expand...



Just checked Murph and yip its a blue moon!!!


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Having owned and worn Footjoy, Puma, Adidas, Nike, Hi-tec, shoes I'm quite convinced that there is no such thing as a waterproof golf shoe.


They all let in sooner or later.
		
Click to expand...

I agree to an extent, the largest problem with letting in water is from the top ie through the tops of your socks/trousers etc down but ultimately any shoe with stitching is going to leak in time, even my 9 month old dryjoys tour were a little wet inside (nothing drastic) after playing at your place last week.

2 ways round it, buy gore tex lined ecco shoes at around Â£200 + mark which will only leak from the top down or wear seal skin socks which are around Â£20 or so a pair and are excellent.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I agree to an extent, the largest problem with letting in water is from the top ie through the tops of your socks/trousers etc down but ultimately any shoe with stitching is going to leak in time, even my 9 month old dryjoys tour were a little wet inside (nothing drastic) after playing at your place last week.

2 ways round it, buy gore tex lined ecco shoes at around Â£200 + mark which will only leak from the top down or wear seal skin socks which are around Â£20 or so a pair and are excellent.
		
Click to expand...

My Ecco's were only Â£80 in the sale in our proshop


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2012)

Just bought myself a pair of Scholl "Air-Pillo" insoles. Will pop them in and see if they make a difference around Bearwood Lakes on Saturday.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			My Ecco's were only Â£80 in the sale in our proshop 

Click to expand...

Bargain, what ones you got?


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Bargain, what ones you got?
		
Click to expand...

Tour Hydromax

http://www.ecco.com/en/Ecco/Golf/Men...004-01007?i=28


----------



## Val (May 18, 2012)

I played with a guy a year or so ago and he swore these were the best shoes he ever had.

Can't have too many pair of golf shoes


----------

